

Cease and desist: Cal State threatens students who sell their class notes - grellas
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101020/11574011510/who-owns-your-class-notes-cal-state-threatens-students-who-sell-their-notes.shtml

======
nkassis
This is an interesting issue. And I hope someone more knowledgeable can help
me but students notes are almost always plain copies of the teachers notes for
which the teacher and school probably hold copyright. I think that while it
sucks for the students, the school might have a good reason of wanting to
protect the work teacher have put in these notes.

On the other hand, the students buying these note are probably also in the
class and if they had taken been to class they would have had the notes
available to them.

I guess it boils down to the fact that money is exchange. Sharing notes with a
friend for free probably can't be stopped.

